# Speedometer Fuse?



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

The speedometer is not working!?!?!

Is there a speedometer fuse for the speedo other than in the fuse bay?

I've searched before posting so I'm not being hasty.

I have a electronic speedo and everything is attached correctly, On the transaxle and behind the cluster.

What could be the problem? every other insturment in the bezel is working perfectly!

I took the cluster out of the dash and everything seemed to be attach properly.

And the speedometer hand itself is not jamed. Nor do I have a aftermarket anything on the cluster.

Yours truly 
Andy


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You should have a cable driven speedo, not an electronic one, unless you swapped out your cluster and the gizmo on the tranny for an electronic setup.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Nope I absoulutly postively have a electronic speedometer.

There is no question about it.
No cable goes in the the tranny and the only sensors are the reverse nuetral and the speedometer sensor on the top of it.

Also there is no cable coming from the back of the cluster just wires.

thanx for the reply


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

but you have an 1991? Only 1993-1994 had electronic speedo's...

did the original owner switch it out.. or are you the original owner..


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

No its a 93 can you help me anymore?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ohhh... i was looking at your signature..... and i think toolapcfan thought the same thing


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

yea I need to change it


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

To put it simplyly, no, there's no speedo fuse for electronic speedos. If the rest of your cluster works but your speedo doesn't then my guess would be that the speedo itself took a crap or your speed sensor on the tranny took a crap.


----------

